# Black discoloration on Golden Gourami!



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Water parameters are pristine - 0 ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. I've tested/retested - shaken the nitrate #2 bottle quite a bit, so I know it's accurate. It's a high tech aquarium (CO2 injection / high light), although haven't been dosing ferts - just micros (Flourish Comprehensive). I do water changes on a semi regular basis with RO/DI water - and I add Seachem Prime to it. All my other fish seem fine. 

However, my gouramis haven't been eating very well. Or at all really. They kind of seem to ignore the food. All not good signs.


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 15, 2014)

From what I've seen in other tanks and fish such as this, as they mature and are in better water than what most places have them placed in they will get this black/darker color on their bodies (same as how my two dwarf powder blue gouramis are turning red now due to them maturing and being in actually good water).

However him not eating is not a good sign, and normally the black color mixed with not eating is a sign of ammonia poisoning (however since you tested it and it says that it is at 0PPM then it cannot be that). Another sign may be that he is just highly stressed, since he won't eat and is turning black as well.

Does he stay at the bottom of the tank, the top, is he always trying to hide/run away from any other fish at all? Do you see him getting chased when the lights are on/off?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Golden gouramis do not do well together. If you have a pair it may work but 3 is a crowd either way. Most likely this one is being attacked by the other 2. You need to move him/her to another tank.


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

This is the same thing that happened to my white mollies, they started getting black specks on them(and no, they weren't dalmatian mollies). They ate normally and still acted the same, so I didn't worry about it too much.


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

The gourami in question is always near the top of tank. I read these specific types of gouramis are in oxygen deficient waters, so they are surface breathers (and hang out in top). It's definitely not ammonia because tests are fine - and always have been for last several months.

My tank is full of passive community fish (otos, glass cats, cardinal tetras), so I don't suspect bullying. The other two gouramis do hang out on the opposite end of tank though. I've never seen any bullying however. The tank seems big enough (30gal) with lots of high plants to hide. Sounds like this might just be normal?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Could be a simple color morph. If there's no necrosis, it's not a problem.


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Just a note- that is a honey gourami, not a gold gourami.


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

cownose-ray said:


> Just a note- that is a honey gourami, not a gold gourami.


Oops - yeah you're right. Thanks!


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok I've read that the males turn that color before building a bubble nest. Phew! That was scary...

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/353531-honey-gourami-turning-black/


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

If it's honey gourami that changes things. Blue, golden and opaline gouramis are bullys. From what I heard honey gouramis are much less aggressive.


----------

